# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Toraxx pharmaceuticals?

## Getbig06

Has anyone heard or used this source? Is it gtg?

----------


## jstone

> Has anyone heard or used this source? Is it gtg?


Inject 100mg ed and you should know pretty quick if the tren is decent.

----------


## Getbig06

Bump

----------


## Thorshammer83

Let me guess lot number 52273

----------


## Getbig06

> Let me guess lot number 52273


Not sure have to check when I get home. Have u used it before?

----------


## Thorshammer83

How'd that work out for you?

----------


## Bio-Active

Exp 9-18-20

----------


## 01dragonslayer

Toraxx is well known on some other boards....your gtg.

----------


## zejj

please cut your nails

----------


## Ashop

> please cut your nails


I laughed when I read this  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  At the least go get a manicure!

----------


## zejj

dude is gonna be jacked as fuck walking around with 9 inch nails LOL

----------

